# Outcast Inshore Slam



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

The tournament is next weekend. One day of fishing on the 15th and the Captain's meeting is the 14th. All tournament functions will be held at Day Break Marina. We wouild love to have you.


----------



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

Looking forward to fishing it. Is the grand prize still going to be a Blazer Bay? 

thanks Chad


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

What's the entry fee? Couldn't find it on the website


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

I have decided that I must post pone the tournament indefinitely. I hope to have dates in a few weeks. The uncertainty is too high to justify the risk. I hope you all can understand. More info to follow. Thanks.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

I hate to hear that I was really looking forward to fishing it again. Maybe you will reschedule when I can fish if not good luck to all that decide to fish.


----------



## Pathfinder (Oct 9, 2007)

Wish we could fish and compete while we still can?


----------

